# Anybody ever have 1 position that works better than all others combined?



## podiumboy (Apr 2, 2017)

Wife and I started dating/having sex 11 years ago. In that time, we did a lot of experimenting. Then we got married, had kids, got busy, and the experimenting more or less stopped. Through all that time, one thing remains constant; Doggystyle is the position that works best for us. It's like all other positions exist only for the function of prolonging the event. We've always found missionary a bit awkward. Cowgirl and Reverse Cowgirl are better, but neither of us really ever get off in those positions. There are obviously other positions, and we tried a lot of them, but none of them even come close to what we get out of doggystyle. It's pretty much the only hope I have of her orgasming, and likewise for me. I could probably go indefinitely in some of the other positions, but DS gets me there pretty quickly. 

When we had little kids, for awhile we had to get pretty efficient with our sex. Quickies became the norm, DS became our norm. Slowly, basic foreplay and the length of the sex weren't as important to my wife. She just wants me to bend her over, get it done, and get on with our busy lives. I feel like we've developed some bad, lazy sex habits. Now our kids are 4 and 6, and are more independent. Slowly, but surely, we're gaining back our independence. The other night, she actually suggested missionary, which is not my favorite but I was thrilled that she suggested something different! It was kind of awkward, and eventually we just switched back to doggy and finished things off. 

I really think my wife's sex drive is coming back, it's definitely getting better. But I think we need to break these lazy habits. I don't think my wife sees a problem with what we're doing... I obviously get off, and she claims to get off more than half the time. Am I crazy? Should I just consider myself lucky that this beautiful woman wants to bang me at all?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I'd be forced to say whatever floats your boat!

I've always been a huge fan of missionary, doggie, and raised butterfly!

You simply can't get a more visually appealing workout!*


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

My easiest way is on top but I'm leaning forward holding on to him or the top of the bed and he moves my bottom front and back so it's more grinding than up and down. Works every time. 

Doggy style is good too but as he is a tad long for me it can bump my cervix. I love it until that happens. Same with missionary with my legs behind his shoulders. 
Hitting the cervix is instant ouch. 

Missionary for me is very connecting but we do a lot of kissing and licking and rubbing hands everywhere during it so I love it too. Best is when he puts his or my hands under my bum so I'm a little raised.


----------



## HumbleHubby (Jul 12, 2017)

Well, like you, doggy style has aways been our go-to. But, recently, we've found a so-called X or crisscross position that works wonders for us. 

We're still not totally sure what it is called, but looking around the internet for position charts, it seems it is often called the "Scissors" position. It is still technically rear entry I suppose. Wife lays on her back, left leg straight and nearly flat on the bed, while her right foot is on bed with knee bent. I lay on my side positioned along her right side. My left leg goes crossways under both of her legs. My right leg goes under and up against her right leg, and my right foot and ankle reach just past her left leg. So, my right leg can pull on her left leg, push up on her right leg, or both. The key is that while I'm thrusting, I can also grab the backside of her right thigh and raise it or push it up so her right knee goes toward her chest. 

She has determined that me pushing her right leg towards her chest puts ALL the parts in perfect alignment and she can get a great amount of G spot stimulation from my thrusting when I play with her right leg position. This provides both of us easy access to her clit so we then add some finger strokes or a little vibration action on top. She has been consistently reaching multiple orgasms when we use this position, even more so than doggy style I'd dare say. 

To quote her the other night, "I really, really, really like this angle...this angle is not the angle, it is *THE *ANGLE!" I have to say it is also a very comfortable and relaxing position for both of us, so we can take as long as we want if we're so inclined 'cuz nobody's getting tired or worn out laying on their side (me) or back (her).


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

My wife and I don't have one position, although we do tend to use some positions more often than others where they are more effective at achieving whatever outcome we are after at that time.

If I want to most reliably bring my wife (or any other woman for that matter) to orgasm through penis in vagina sex, I will use the Missionary or Cowgirl position with Missionary being the most effective and quickest of the two methods.

Doing Missionary in order to get a woman to orgasm isn't about being on top and thrusting in and out till it's over. It's important for the man to position himself at the appropriate angle and then roll his penis down then forward and up in a grinding rhythmic rocking motion while for the most part keeping ones penis inside the vagina. I find whenever I have positioned myself correctly and have the right motion and angle, the women I have been with will start to grind themselves in synch with each rolling movement.

So I will feel their vagina tilt up and forward to meet the upward grind and tilt downward and slightly back with the down roll. Where each upward grind feels like a very hard and smooth bar is pushing down along the top side of the penis with another very hard and smooth bar gripping the bottom of the penis as the vagina tilts downward. This will then become much stronger and more intense as the woman closes towards having an orgasm. In my experience as long as both can maintain that synchronised rhythm and grind for a sufficient period of time the woman will usually have an orgasm.

The nice thing with doing this is one is able to share so much more stimulation, so kissing is a big one in the build up along the way where partners can feel like eating each other alive. I find I can touch a woman's face very easily and when the grinding becomes intense it's sometimes great to grip one of her breasts and hold her nipple and then put that in my mouth and use teeth on her nipple. Plus with the kissing that becomes an open mouth hot gape where you both become animal is really intense, where you can also grip the hair. Gripping a woman's buttocks and pulling her up also tends to generate a positive response when you are in synch.

Bear in mind there is of course variation and some nuance to what one does with their hands and mouths depending upon who you are with, finding out those variations as one shares sex with different people can be a lot of fun.

Likewise when gripping my wife's buttocks during Missionary it is sometimes nice to angle my upper torso to the left in order to insert a digit or digits into my wife's rectum so I can massage my penis as I grind her and to feel her rectal micro spasms as she builds to orgasm and or then tips over into orgasm. Yet none of this is prescriptive, in my experience women who enjoy such things and respond to it rather wantonly certainly do not like it every single time one has sex. So it's always good to mix things up and explore your partner and know them as they should explore you and know you.

If I want to most reliably bring myself to orgasm through penis in vagina sex, I will use the Doggy Style or Reverse Cowgirl position with Doggy Style being the most effective and quickest of the two methods.

There's a kaleidoscope of other things that my wife and I do, yet I'll leave it at that for now.
@SlowlyGoingCrazy I'm glad to read that you know what good sex is.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> *I'd be forced to say whatever floats your boat!
> 
> I've always been a huge fan of missionary, doggie, and raised butterfly!
> 
> You simply can't get a more visually appealing workout!*


That's a fine selection Arb'. :smile2:


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

As a male I find missionary too tiring, mostly because the bed is too soft and I should lose 25lbs or so. As a result, I can't sustain this postition for long and go soft which is very frustrating as it is my wife's favoured position as she prefers face to face. 
Spoons is great for a lazy cuddling session like first thing in the morning.
Standing positions like edge of the bed doggie or kitchen table in the style of "The Postman Always Rings Twice (1981)" are my favourites.


----------



## bajaherbie (May 20, 2017)

Woof, woof!

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamie296 (Apr 15, 2017)

My wife and i do love doggie as well but we have went through plenty of different positions since we've been together. There's one she really enjoys but it requires a little flexibility maybe, she lays on her side with her leg on the man's shoulder and then the man is on his knees, straddling her leg entering her from the side. She says im an above average guy as far as size wise so it feels great to both of us. If you can get into the rhythm, the man can really pound her and you both get a pretty good orgasm. That one will leave the inner very most part near the groin area very sore the next day until you work those muscles a bit but it's really good. It will for sure make him and her cum. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

If your wife seems to have a history of just wanting to get the job done, then positions in which you are not facing one another can help facilitate each other having full control of your own independent fantasies during sex. This can be hot but yet very lonely. 

Positions where you are each facing one another require that you are each emotionally engaged and in sync with one another regarding what makes that moment exciting for one another. Don't be surprised if at first it seems awkward and/or bland. It may take time as a couple to be confident enough to let go into each other's arms and allow the other person to be in control of your enjoyment. This takes time and practice. As a couple you also need to be able to embrace failure at this in a playful and fun way that encourages you to each keep trying new things for one another. Then once you put in the effort, you will each begin to understand what each other likes and how to share in that enjoyment as opposed to a give and take scenario. 

Regards, 
Badsanta


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

We use positions that allow my wife to hold the vibrator against her clit while I'm inside her. Doggie is one of the best, but as we got older and her knees became a problem, we use scissor position nearly all the time. this allows her to use the vib and I can "tease" her with my penis until she begs me to enter her. 

We both are very vocal and get darn nasty since we're the only two in the house these days. And when I pop a Viagra, I seem to be larger and harder which she really likes. 

We have tried with her laying flat on her stomach and me entering from on top, but it isn't my favorite and she can't use the vib. At 75 and 74 we find ourselves limited to positions but not to frequency


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Personal said:


> @SlowlyGoingCrazy I'm glad to read that you know what good sex is.


Our making love times are good sex, our kink times are good sex.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

The fun part is, trying them ALL, and figuring out which one it is!! 
Research and Development!


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Lurkster said:


> The fun part is, trying them ALL, and figuring out which one it is!!
> Research and Development!


^ Yes this. And when you find yourself stuck in some ridiculous pose you saw in a book that feels more like mid-game twister than sex and you end up stopping because all you can do is laugh hysterically about it, those times are just as fun.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> ^ Yes this. And when you find yourself stuck in some ridiculous pose you saw in a book that feels more like mid-game twister than sex and you end up stopping because all you can do is laugh hysterically about it, those times are just as fun.


He he....I remember some of those, and they were funny!!! Have to be acrobatic or something, but....._ALL_ must be tried!! (I think it's a rule)


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> Our making love times are good sex, our kink times are good sex.


It's funny my wife and I have never called sex making love.

My wife and I are kinky as well, with watersports mostly done to her, anal play and nipple play for both of us, fisting on her, bondage on her and some other things as well.

We also sometimes have sex in public places and while we're out without the company of friends or family, my wife will often flash either her bare breasts, genitals or naked backside to me on the occasions I give her a certain look.

We were also on Fetlife for around a year where we posted a number of our own sexually explicit photos. So I guess we have a mild tendency towards some exhibitionism.

Getting back to positions and my wife and I not having one that is the best. When it comes to anal sex with me penetrating my wife, we Spoon the most and then do Rear Entry, Butterfly and Deep Impact most often after that.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> ^ Yes this. And when you find yourself stuck in some ridiculous pose you saw in a book that feels more like mid-game twister than sex and you end up stopping because all you can do is laugh hysterically about it, those times are just as fun.


My wife and I think all sex is ridiculous, the only reason why we keep doing it is because it feels good despite how silly it seems.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't think I've ever used the "making love" term out loud. I just used it to distinguish between the two. 
I do have kind of a mental difference between making love, sex and f*cking I guess. Then I typically refer to our kink sessions as scenes. Just for my own labelling of things. I don't know what his are, if he has any, but we do all 4 and I need all 4. 

Scenes are specific separate events that are different than just sex, any of the 3 groups.


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

Jamie296 said:


> My wife and i do love doggie as well but we have went through plenty of different positions since we've been together. There's one she really enjoys but it requires a little flexibility maybe, she lays on her side with her leg on the man's shoulder and then the man is on his knees, straddling her leg entering her from the side. She says im an above average guy as far as size wise so it feels great to both of us. If you can get into the rhythm, the man can really pound her and you both get a pretty good orgasm. That one will leave the inner very most part near the groin area very sore the next day until you work those muscles a bit but it's really good. It will for sure make him and her cum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


If I pictured this right, I imagine your lady must be quite supple, able to do the splits perhaps? What angle would her hips be?


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

My wife likes doggy style better than the rest, I'd have to say. Maybe it's because she doesn't have to look at me? :grin2:

What works best for me is a scissors style, kind of half-missionary, half-doggystyle. She lays on her back, puts her left leg over her right, which turns her hips sideways. I put my left knee down in between her legs, right knee on the other side, and enter from there. Her back is still flat, the rest of her is basically in a spooning position. I'm able to touch literally everything from this position - breasts, butt, clit - without having to contort myself. It allows for deep entry and I can change the angle without much effort.

For those who like doggystyle because of the view, this is even better, IMO. Similar view of that, but you can also see your partners face (and boobs!).


----------



## Jamie296 (Apr 15, 2017)

twoofus said:


> If I pictured this right, I imagine your lady must be quite supple, able to do the splits perhaps? What angle would her hips be?


Shes laying on her side, but facing me, you have to straddle one leg and she has the other leg, well more off to the side but you have to kind of lift I guess would be the word. I think I said in my previous post her leg was on my shoulder but that's not right, its more off to the side but near the area between my shoulder and my elbow. I hope this makes sense,lol. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Knips (May 23, 2017)

My wife always orgasms when doing Cow Girl. Also Missionary (with her leg on my shoulder) works most of the time. Important is that we grind the pelvic bones against each other for clitorial stimulation. That combined with internal G-spot stimulation gives her always rocking orgasms.

my wife and i enjoy doggy or spooning but can't get her off in that way.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

http://www.sexinfo101.com/

Work your way through these and get back to us

WARNING: sexual content (drawings and animations of 139 positions)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't care what position he picks. I tend to like to be choked and roughed up, but that can be done from pretty much any position, 

I don't care whether or not I come during intercourse, so what the position does for me really isn't a consideration. I often come, but that doesn't play into whether or not it was good sex for me. 

It can be painful when he's hitting my cervix, but I usually would rather grit my teeth and bear it than tell him to stop. 

I guess it's all a matter of what you hope to get out of sex that can dictate what positions are your favorite. 

I'm happy to be getting ****ed a man who is throughly enjoying himself, so I tend not to analyze beyond that.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

TheTruthHurts said:


> Hmmmm. Do you mind if I ask about your satisfaction? As a guy of course the climax is really, well, the climax. But my w enjoys giving hj, bj, etc daily and often doesn't care to cum. I accept it but don't understand fully. She definitely is aroused during a bj and really enjoys it. And I get that
> 
> But maybe I don't get it as much as I think. If you're getting sexual satisfaction by being roughed up and still don't care if you cum, then can you help describe what is satisfying? As in sufficient to make an orgasm unimportant?
> 
> ...


I can try to explain it . . . but it can be hard to articulate well. 

Like your wife, I get extreme sexual satisfaction and pleasure from giving my husband bj's and otherwise satisfying him sexually. Orgasm, although extremely physically pleasurable to me, is secondary to the satisfaction I get from being sexually used my my husband. 

In case it's not obvious by now, I have a kink for sexual submission. 

Orgasms are a dime a dozen--I'm good at giving them to myself, and my husband is a very gifted lover in that department. He can make come hard, and he can make me come multiple times--when he wants to. 

But there is nothing about orgasm *alone* that makes sex with my husband really satisfying for me. When I'm at the height of arousal during sex with him is after I've swallowed his cum or after he's cum inside me. And even then I'm okay falling asleep totally horny, just savoring that feeling. He usually decides whether or not I get an orgasm at that point (after he's come in me or on me); and I really am okay either way. 

Not sure if that helps or not . . .


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

*



Anybody ever have 1 position that works better than all others combined?

Click to expand...

*Yes.

It includes me, a mall, and my husband's credit card.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

GettingIt_2 said:


> I can try to explain it . . . but it can be hard to articulate well.
> 
> Like your wife, I get extreme sexual satisfaction and pleasure from giving my husband bj's and otherwise satisfying him sexually. Orgasm, although extremely physically pleasurable to me, is secondary to the satisfaction I get from being sexually used my my husband.
> 
> ...


^ this 100%. I rarely cum during scenes cause I'm focused on everything else going on but sometimes he'll decide to make it part of the scene to make me while I'm tied and not able to move away. 

But either way I am 110% satisfied when it's over. The adrenaline rush, the high feeling, the having every nerve ending in your body woken up and screaming. It's so much more satisfying than an orgasm. That's not to say I don't like orgasms and he likes giving them. He likes giving them until I can't take it anymore and am going to pass out but even then it's his control I am being pleased by and not the orgasm itself.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

DS or FS feels better to me most of the time, but I have to be really careful with the angle. My wife likes it all, but she orgasms much easier from missionary (with different twists) because she loves to be pounded hard and fast. Once again, it's all about the angle. If I can do everything at just the right angle and the right rhythm, my knees will be in a huge puddle before we're finished.


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

Trying to decide whether H2 prefers me lying 18.75 inches to her right side, silent and motionless, in an indication of pure submission to her refusal to interact, or if she prefers the position that @She'sStillGotIt described.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Do you have a king? 18.75" is kinda close


----------

